# Quiet sound on SiS 7012 chipset



## elimelech007 (Jan 25, 2022)

```
cat /dev/sndstat:
Installed devices:
pcm0: <SiS 7012> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.

# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  50:50
```
I changed the pcm value to 100, everything got better right away.


```
# mixer -f /dev/mixer pcm 100:100
```

so that after rebooting the settings do not go astray, we add to /boot/device.hints:
hint.pcm.0.vol="100"

But after the reboot, the values were not saved anyway.

How to change from pcm 50:50 to pcm 100:100 so that it does not change after a reboot?
​


----------



## drr (Feb 4, 2022)

Thread the-freebsd-mixer-and-the-reboot-command.36192 has some suggestions.


----------

